# Ultimate Orange is back! Yes, With Ephedrine in it



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 18, 2012)

_*The Dragon of Pre-Workouts is Back!  *_

Gentlemen take advantage of this Offer.
This is a designer product for the Underground Community.
Shipping is Domestic, and via Priority.

Enjoy!







 Originally Posted by *sityslicker* 

 
 How many scoops/servings per container? Thanks!

*Ultimate Orange* pre-workout drink

20 servings per container is *$29.99*

Formula:
CEM (Creatine Ethyl Ester Malate) 3grams
Arginine AKG 3 grams
Glutamine AKG 3 grams
Ephedrine HCL 50mg
Caffiene HCL 300mg
Yohimbine HCL 3mg
ALA 200mg
Synephrine HCL 50mg
Vinpocetine 5mg
Dextrose 12 grams
Whey protein isolate 15 grams
Beta Alanine​( Figured one thread here was relevant hope its ok)
*
We are also offering Ephedrine tabs 50 mgs per Tab.*


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 18, 2012)

tempting.... but prework outs and me are a bad combo thats a domestic violence case waiting to happen.... Great stuff though I will let my buddy know who drinks this shit with each meal.


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 18, 2012)

this is some good stuff 

Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 18, 2012)

That stuff used to make working out impossible without it...cool but no thanks!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 18, 2012)

How much are the tabs?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to search this, half a dose would be a kick if that's legit 50mg. They left the market before anyone it seemed like with the good formula, and that was the SHIT back in the day. I loved it.

Out of curiosity why is this stuff not seemingly all over the internet? Is this a knock off product?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2012)

I found one old PR release from 2009:
Ultimate Orange - Press Release - Ultimate Orange Is Back Carbonated Protein Energy Drink

  Registrant:

      Next Proteins Inc.

      Next Proteins Inc.

      PO Box 690

      Carlsbad, CA 92018

      US

      Phone: +1.7604483570

      Email: ahicks@xapp.com


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mudge the Ultimate Orange from back in 1999-2000 when I was using it was like drinking liquid crack. Never felt so wired in my life! After taking it for a few days I couldn't go workout if I didn't take it. It was terrible. Great product but addictive and like a crutch for me.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2012)

I usually did 1/2 to full doses, and ephedrine is the only thing that I've tried that gives me real kick. I don't think it should be used as a crutch, and in a way if it has to be used at all then it is. If anything it is knowing that which keeps me from yearning for it as much as I used to, because with kids and work and long commutes, sleep isn't where it should be. =\


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 18, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Mudge the Ultimate Orange from back in 1999-2000 when I was using it was like drinking liquid crack. Never felt so wired in my life! After taking it for a few days I couldn't go workout if I didn't take it. It was terrible. Great product but addictive and like a crutch for me.




The real deal was good as hell. I could drop 10 lbs in a week with the real deal. I didnt eat, didnt sleep much and still trained like an animal with the old Orange juice. It used to come in a yellow cansiter with half an organg on front.. 

i dought this is the same shit.


----------



## teezhay (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't been on Iron Mag in a while, do we seriously have a sponsor who's ALL about ephedrine?!

This is awesome, I'm going to have to check you guys out! I'm an ephedrine phreak! I love the stuff.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah I remember that can with the orange on it. Now that I have panic disorder/anxiety problems I dont know if I could hang with taking the original formula again. I can get totally wired on a cup of Starbucks and wind up reaching for a pill to chill. I can only imagine how bad my anxiety would be on Ultimate Orange. I wish I could go back in time and see how it raised my blood pressure too. I assume it would jump quite a bit on it given how it made me feel like a beast.


----------



## Menoah (Sep 19, 2012)

The 90's version was definitely liquid crack, but man it tore my stomach up.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 19, 2012)

I gotta try this stuff, not much works for me, most of the stuff just gives me a head ache. But pronating and caffeine pills work pretty well but I hate signing a piece of paper to buy the shit. 


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

Mudge said:


> I have to search this, half a dose would be a kick if that's legit 50mg.
> 
> Out of curiosity why is this stuff not seemingly all over the internet? Is this a knock off product?



I took half a serving this morning, its VERY strong ( the Ultimate Orange)
The capsules are potent as well.
Its not all over the internet because its only for the most discerning athletes, also no need to sell to anyone under 21, and IM has a more mature athlete.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

Z499 said:


> I gotta try this stuff, not much works for me, most of the stuff just gives me a head ache. But pronating and caffeine pills work pretty well but I hate signing a piece of paper to buy the shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while dri



You don't need an ID to buy with us, all we ask if you are over the age of 21.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

Guys here is the final Detail info on price/ TA/ Payment option.

Thanks very much for the consideration


*To Buy Email: ultimateorange@safe-mail.net*

*Shipping is a flat $10 for priority usps shipping with tracking number.*
Payment is done via greendot only.
T/A is 3-6 days always.

*Ultimate Orange pre-workout drink
20 servings per container is $29.99*

Forumula:
CEM (Creatine Ethyl Ester Malate) 3grams
Arginine AKG 3 grams
Glutamine AKG 3 grams
Ephedrine HCL 50mg
Caffiene HCL 300mg
Yohimbine HCL 3mg
ALA 200mg
Synephrine HCL 50mg
Vinpocetine 5mg
Dextrose 12 grams
Whey protein isolate & Beta Alanine 15 grams

*Ephedrine Hcl  50 mgs, 100 count $40*


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 19, 2012)

I use to have this BAD ass fatburners but I lost contact with the guy that got them for me but i dont know the MG of them but it was caffine effedrine and t3. This shit would get your NUTS...


----------



## cactus-pits (Sep 19, 2012)

interesting..the shit I used in 1994-1996 was fuckingincredible..paired with HotStuff!! I transformed myself in one summer during college.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> The real deal was good as hell. I could drop 10 lbs in a week with the real deal. I didnt eat, didnt sleep much and still trained like an animal with the old Orange juice. It used to come in a yellow cansiter with half an organg on front..
> 
> i dought this is the same shit.




The same will happen with this stuff, its POTENT. I actually feel half a serving is more then enough. But Im sensitive to stims.

Also the name brand product is dis-continued, what were offering is a New Version for the underground community which has the key component *EPHEDRINE Hcl.*

Guys both items are strong, please use CONSERVATIVE doses.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

cactus-pits said:


> interesting..the shit I used in 1994-1996 was fuckingincredible..paired with HotStuff!! I transformed myself in one summer during college.



In 15 minutes just off a half a dose you will know  its something special...........again guys dont use unless over 21, and unless you know your bodies.


----------



## Pork Chop (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone ordered yet???
I will be all in once I see some feedback.


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, I think you will be pleased

Thanks so much for yur interest Sir


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ephedrine-Rep said:


> Yep, I think you will be pleased
> 
> Thanks so much for yur interest Sir



I think he meant someone other than the person trying to push it.... just sayin bro


----------



## Ephedrine-Rep (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I know............

Will we see feedback? maybe , have people bought already?  Yes.

Both these items upon First dose you KNOW its potent............

Not sure if Im sounding spammy, not trying too, and not trying to rush consent or hype, there is no need to do that.
Im Just saying the stuff RIGHT away you know its gtg.

We do not want to hype actually because we just want the more mature guys / women to be our customers.

I hope this answer sounds ok.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2012)

legal crackrock, I stayed up for 24hours, and all I ate in 2 days was skittles. was the most ripped ever tho


----------

